# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Anyone here buy from Simply Natural Dart Frogs?

## JenniferinFL

I was going through the Daytona National Reptile Breeders Expo vendor list and came across them..  I'm still in the planning stage so no definite species selected yet, but, I'd love to have it narrowed down and set up in time for the show in August.. 
Thoughts? 
Simply Natural Dart Frogs: About Us

----------


## John Clare

I've never purchased from him (Marcus is his name) but I know others who have.  He brings in a lot of wild caught dart frogs and medicates them well, as well as breeding his own.  He has a decent reputation as far as I'm aware, though he owes me a few emails.

----------


## nx2ured

It's easier to reach Marcus by phone. If he doesn't answer just leave your name and number and he'll call you back.

----------

